# Help me decide on my next boat!



## Capt. TJ Cheek

Now that the Contender is sold I am trying to decide on my next boat. 

I've got it narrowed down (after a brief thought on getting a Yellowfin) to either a;

243 Everglades
23 Bay Bolt or,
24 Pathfinder

Which one would you most prefer to take your family fishing in?

Thanks for your input!

TJ


----------



## seastrike

tj..this is Chris with the old pathy 2200 from Hickory Bluff, will the bay bolt have a yammi on it or is it one with the e tech on it? I have to say the Everglades is a thing of beauty. I wonder if the makers of the everglades are distanly related to me( same last name) maybe they should let me have one


----------



## sea trout

everglades!!!

i can not afford one.
but i think that it is the most impressive boat i have been on. and that was while it was parked!

i dont know the path finder.

i may get bashed on this but its just my opinion and every one has one, but i dislike the bay boats.
i understand the concept, a skinny water boat that can cut some water with its little v.
sounds good. but i like stability and skinny water capabilities of a skiff or cut a serious path in the water with a real  v hull.

good luck capt!
 with all the fish you put in the boat your customers will be happy with whatever boat you pick!!!!!!


----------



## Capt. TJ Cheek

seastrike said:


> tj..this is Chris with the old pathy 2200 from Hickory Bluff, will the bay bolt have a yammi on it or is it one with the e tech on it? I have to say the Everglades is a thing of beauty. I wonder if the makers of the everglades are distanly related to me( same last name) maybe they should let me have one



It's got the e-tec but with a price difference of about 60k I could re-power it a few times.


----------



## seastrike

The bay bolt looks pretty stout, i bet it could do light duty off shore. I have no idea how it rides but im sure its pretty nice.


----------



## Sharkfighter

Money is the thing but your customers would be pretty wet going out to KC, CCA, J reef etc in that Bay bolt.  

On the other hand I saw a Pathfinder at L reef loaded with people.  I wouldnt do that but hey to each his own.

On the other hand the Everglades while an awesome boat would take a whole lot of offshore charters to make up the cost difference.  Not sure how much of your charter is off shore?  Especially with the closures.

Get the Bay bolt and give me a call when you need to take someone out to the reefs is the most reasonable option money wise.


----------



## wharfrat

contender 25 bay
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...l&id=D9E88A2EBC5AC3538BB92702D59094CE8A24BB6D


----------



## Capt. TJ Cheek

wharfrat said:


> contender 25 bay
> http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...l&id=D9E88A2EBC5AC3538BB92702D59094CE8A24BB6D



Thought about the Contender but there is no added comfort for the difference in price. The Everglades, while expensive, gives some features not found in the Contender.


----------



## Capt. TJ Cheek

Thanks for the input so far guys. I guess I should mention that I still have an 18 Redfisher for getting skinny. This year I have dumped a 27 Rambo and the 31 Contender, so I'm replacing two offshore capable boats with 1 (hopefully) more versatile boat.

I should also mention that the Everglades will have a 101 lb I Pilot.

It's very hard to look at a boat from a customer's perspective instead of my own. I know exactly what I want in a boat for myself, but I want a boat that the customer enjoys, and for that, I am willing to pay.

I'm definitely leaning Everglades.


----------



## killswitch

Get the YF and be done with it.    However, the 'glades is one sweet ride and would definitely get the job done.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20

Take a look at the Pathfinder TRS. Third row seating will take care of more peoples comfort.

The new Pathfinder 2600 is worth a look for the space and offshore work with a 12" draft for inshore.

The Everglades looks nice, I look at construction and fishing ability.

I am slightly biased, currently running a 20' Hewes Light Tackle. It has a redfisher deck layout  with a little wider beam and 3" taller gunnels


----------



## gulpjuice

If you want to substitute for a boat with offshore capabilities no question the everglades 243. I have spent prob 20 hours on one or fished with a guy 3 times inshore and offshore. The boat is very well built and the fit and finish is great. The one i fished had a f250 and it felt like enough power but who doesnt want a little more....the 243 weighs over a 1000lbs more than the pathfinder 24 trs. I would want that going offshore. As well as the 19 degree deadrise at the transom and a sharp entry, the 243 really did well in the chop compared to a pathfinder. If you still have the redfisher i would be looking at an everglades if i could afford it, a lot more boat than the pathfinder imo

I like the idea of 25 se parker with a single 300, but also like the idea of having 80k


----------



## Capt. TJ Cheek

The PF is out of the question. I really only considered it because I can get on their program. I don't see the ladies being big fans of the PF either and you know what they say about Mama not being happy.


----------



## skibum1

All three are great boats.

Before you buy, take a look at the Action Craft Coastal Bay 2310 TE.


----------



## coast rat

i think mama would prefer you put those dollars in jackson's college fund!


----------



## seeker

I would get a nice USED Yellowfin and let someone else take the hit for buying new.


----------



## Capt. TJ Cheek

Well, I'm putting the deal together on the Everglades now. Here are some pictures of one just like it (color and power) and I'll post pics once I get the new one rigged and delivered.

@coast rat - I'm talking about my customers' wives! Got to make them happy so I can have money to put in Jackson's college fund. My wife wants to shoot me no matter what I buy anyway!

@seeker - The yellowfin is just too low sided to make folks feel comfortable outside of the beach line. Most of the people I take in the summer are tourist and not hard core fishermen so a little extra comfort goes a long way for customer satisfaction. As for me, I would be happy with a YF as a personal boat (or a jon boat for that matter). Boats don't catch fish - fishermen catch fish.

I also like that the Everglades has a little toe kick under the gunwales. That way when folks are fighting a big fish they can lean against the sides without feeling like they are going to tip over.


----------



## bait slasher

I have had the pleasure of owning 2 Everglades and you will not regret  owning one.


----------



## LTZ25

I used to own a  Shearwater 24 LTZ , they are very well made.


----------



## LTZ25

I also ment to say the boats you haved mentioned are all great boats . I love a well made boat and have owned some that were not so well made.


----------



## kenneth slater

cape horne


----------

